# Tax Advisor



## jamesrobinson (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a good tax advisor with experience in South Africa/UK tax systems? I've just started working in Johannesburg and need some guidance. Cheers, James


----------



## mmgsbg (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi James, 
Not sure if you have made any progress on this but I have used Mike Smallwood of M&Y Accounting for years. He's based in Durban and is absolutely superb.

I am sure if you do a search you'll get their details.

All the best.
S.


----------

